# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for NOVEMBER is.....



## Arch (Jan 5, 2007)

Firstly apologies for the lateness of the result... im still on holiday! :mrgreen: ... so im not at a computer as much as when im back at work.... but everything will return to normal next week.

so without further delay..... the joint winner is Woodsac.... and Woodsac!! with....

Ancient Bristlecone Pine Forest







...and... Sierra Green (IR)







.....and the runner up is..... would you believe it Woodsac!!.... with Evolution






Congrats woodsac for an amazing month of great photo's... look forward to seeing more.  ..... you will recieve a pm about the mystery prize!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow...I missed all three of these....my loss because these are all outstanding.  Good job Woody :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2007)

Great job Woodsie!!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats, great pics


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 5, 2007)

TOO FUNNY!!  Way to go on the 'win, place and show', Woodsac!!


----------



## JIP (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats you had my vote for all 3


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Jake.  Some of your best photos!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2007)

Holy crap woodsac.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job! Awesome set!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 6, 2007)

Well...if I blushed...I'd be doing it now!

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate all the support and feedback on my images.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude!!!!  Congrats Woody....Brilliantly awesome shots, and a very well deserved win. All three of these had better be framed and shown in your house man.  :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## dqniel (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the first thread I've read on these forums, and I'd like to say I'm off to a good start   Amazing shots


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 12, 2007)

congrats on all three woods... well deserved. :thumbup:


----------



## jophassa (Feb 17, 2007)

where is the second image?? stunning. i want it on my wall.


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 19, 2007)

Three fantastic images!!  I love the second and third ones though the first one is great too.  You did well to spot that image.  One question about picture no 2.  Was that taken with infra red film?  The way those trees are glowing like that...so ethereal!  Congrats!


----------



## Jenita (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi,

     The Pics are Excellent and wonderful. Hats off to the Photographer.:thumbup:


----------

